# attaboy points



## walking dude (Mar 24, 2008)

tried to give craig chamberlin, so points for his excellant chicken thread.......when i clicked on the scales........it just refreshed the page........the box to post a statement on the job well done, would NOT come up...........

just another heads up from you know who


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 24, 2008)

Walking Dude,

We are having trouble with the MySQL database and it is acting a little screwy at the moment.

I just clicked on it and the first 3 times it did nothing but on the 4th try it went ahead and opened the reputation box and worked as expected.

I hope they can get this fixed pretty quick!

WD.. I can always count on you for a heads up


----------



## mossymo (Mar 24, 2008)

I would like to nominate WD as Cheif Interenet Slueth cause he is always all over it !!!

WD, I would even give you some points right now if I could !!!


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 24, 2008)

Of course you can ... he's holding a two headed coin. Oldest trick in the book


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 24, 2008)

Nothing gets past WD...he is all over the case!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I second the nomination for chief of the information super highway.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 24, 2008)

you have ANY idea how hard these days to FIND a 2-headed coin........whew.........tooks me slaving over the internet, MINUTES to find on.........wow was i worn out...........


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 24, 2008)

Kind of reminds me of George Jetson complaining about his button finger being sore after work one day... he pushed the button 3 times. Keep dredging the net for us Dude.


----------

